# Goat won't shut up!



## rhawks (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a Nigerian dwarf that kidded 7 weeks ago. For the past week she just screams constantly. She just won't shut up. Her kid is with her, she always has fresh water, and has endless hay. I also give her grain twice a day. She was never this vocal before. Yes, she'd yell when she saw us but this is constant. Anyone have any suggestions? This is driving me crazy. Her kid is weaned amd going up for sale next week too.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Is she starting a heat cycle?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How is the kid with her if it is weaned? Did you wean it a week ago? Are you milking her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably cycling.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My Nigerians go through very vocal stages. It can be extremely annoying. I feel for you! I have found it IS related to hormones. Hang in there!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> How is the kid with her if it is weaned? Did you wean it a week ago? Are you milking her?


This puzzled me too. Some people say weaned, when they mean weanable. Or it might really be weaned and no longer nursing (so, still with her). But mine always take a couple months longer that 7 weeks to reach that point. Mine aren't even ready to be weaned at 7 weeks old.


----------



## rhawks (Sep 21, 2014)

mariarose said:


> This puzzled me too. Some people say weaned, when they mean weanable. Or it might really be weaned and no longer nursing (so, still with her). But mine always take a couple months longer that 7 weeks to reach that point. Mine aren't even ready to be weaned at 7 weeks old.


He's weaned as in no longer nursing. The kid is a Nigerian dwarf/Lamancha mix. He's basically too tall now to nurse because he's bigger than his mom. She weaned on her own.

No I'm not milking her. I tried but her teats are just too darn small for me. I could only use my thumb and first finger and that didn't interest me.

She possibly couple be cycling. I hadn't every considered that. I'll have to pay attention more to the days.

I was just wondering if this is something that happens due to hormones in some goats. I know when I put her out in the pasture she yells a lot less too.

The past two days have been quieter, so I'm really going to pay attention for a heat.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rhawks (Sep 21, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> My Nigerians go through very vocal stages. It can be extremely annoying. I feel for you! I have found it IS related to hormones. Hang in there!


Thank you! 


lottsagoats1 said:


> Is she starting a heat cycle?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They can get under there to nurse at any size. He's probably still nursing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## rhawks (Sep 21, 2014)

I wanted to update everyone. She was in heat! We threw her in with out buck, he did his duty, and she's been quite ever since. Darn girl just wanted some lovin'. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, some girls, the drama. :crazy::haha:


----------

